# Drag racing ticket?



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

me and a fellow vdub dude got pulled for drag racing....65 in a 35. there is no way we were doing that speed and the cop pulled 3 of us(another honda) over and gave us all the same ticket. i drive a stock jetta tdi and was in the back of the pack by 5 cars.....also there are numerous mistakes on the ticket and nothing was ever explained to us. i was speeding and I'll admit to that, but there is no way we were racing. anyone have any advice on how to handle the situation?? i have a clean driving record as well. thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ridefast07 said:


> ..anyone have any advice on how to handle the situation??...


Do you have money to pay a lawyer? Would the lawyer fees be less than the ticket (assuming the ticket was dismissed)?

Wouldn't it make sense to just settle the ticket and move on a little wiser?


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

you will have to go to court and fight it,forget the lawyer:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

suck it up, pay the ticket, and dont drive around with people in honda's


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have no idea on the fine $$ and I'm sure points on my license will be an issue as well.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

your honor, my jetta is a diesel. it had 90 horse power 8 years ago. it doesn't know how to street race.


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

i got a ticket and recently had court. i was going 43 on a 30.. just driving and wasnt racing or anything. the ticket was 290 plus 40 for a class i have to take.. i should have ran away


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> suck it up, pay the ticket, and dont drive around with people in honda's


:thumbup::thumbup:
my license had been suspended 11 times and has 28 points from racing, not worth it.


----------



## professorE (Jul 20, 2010)

GTINC said:


> Do you have money to pay a lawyer? Would the lawyer fees be less than the ticket (assuming the ticket was dismissed)?
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense to just settle the ticket and move on a little wiser?


There's also insurance to think about. A racing ticket will have a costly effect for years.



nydrell said:


> you will have to go to court and fight it,forget the lawyer:beer::beer::beer::beer:


Disagree. The whole lawyer being able to argue a charge/fine down when a regular bloke can't may be a racket, but I believe it's the way to go in this case. You should be able to get a free consultation to at least get an idea of what you're facing.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

You're gonna want to speak to the DA and try and make a deal. Plead to something lesser like exhibition of speed or no lo contendre, traffic school. Either way it's best to hire a lawyer specializing in traffic case. 

Internet lawyerz ftw!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I don't know the exact specifics (yet), nor do I care to research them, but there is a lot that falls under street racing that you wouldn't expect.


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys, looks like i have court at 9 next tuesday. they're bringin in the cop that pulled us over and we're pleading not guilty to the racing charge. may try to plead guilty for speeding or exhibition of speed. trying to figure out which of those would be best...


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

alright goodluck! post how it went.. i wanna know i have frikn court tomarrow(thursday) for having to many people in my car.. my brother and my 18 year old neighbor. i dont think the cop knew he was my brother so im hoping it will drop!.. lol goodluck tho with yourss


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

ridefast07 said:


> thanks for all the help guys, looks like i have court at 9 next tuesday. they're bringin in the cop that pulled us over and we're pleading not guilty to the racing charge. may try to plead guilty for speeding or exhibition of speed. trying to figure out which of those would be best...


Do you have points on your license? If you have a clean driving record, you can get lucky. But if not, the judge may throw the book at you. Get a lawyer. Chances of getting out of it are a lot higher. Lawyer fee may sting, but in the long run they are worth it.


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

A lawyer is always worth not having something on your driving record. Remember your paying a surcharge over 3-5 years plus applicable fines. I paid 5 grand for a lawyer to get me off my DUI. If I was found guilty I would have paid almost all of that in court fees, driving class fees, insurance surcharges, plus I would have lost my license for a year and a half. I learned my lesson and no longer drink if there's any chance I might have to drive. Take this as a lesson and take any preventative actions to keep your record clean.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

DCA52387 said:


> I paid 5 grand for a lawyer to get me off my DUI.



this is what i hate. you could have killed someone with you idiocy. now other than having 5 grand less in your pocket you got off scott free. i have had family and friends affected by idiots like you. you did the crime, do the time.


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

paid off my speding ticket today. got my licesnce back, just gotta take a 4 hour class and im all done with the crap! well still court supervision


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

bluesbrothers said:


> this is what i hate. you could have killed someone with you idiocy. now other than having 5 grand less in your pocket you got off scott free. i have had family and friends affected by idiots like you. you did the crime, do the time.


Did you not read?! I took my mistake as a lesson and I barely even drink these days, and dont drink at all if theres any chance of me being behind the wheel. I know what "could" have happened, I know what I did was wrong in every way possible.

The facts state I was not legally intoxicated. I passed 4 out of 6 field sobriety tests, the two I failed were the balance and heel-toe walk, which was drastically affected by my broken foot. I chose not to take a breathalizer test, because I was told to never take them. When I posted bail 30 minutes after being arrested I had my BAC taken at the hospital at my own will to further support my case. My BAC was .01 1.25hrs after I was arrested. You do the math...the lawyer was hired to solidify my case, and so I didnt have to speak when I went to court. If you want I can send you copies of the police report, er release papers from my foot, and my legal BAC papers.

Before you judge people make sure you know the facts. I'm human and make mistakes just like everybody else.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

DCA52387 said:


> Before you judge people make sure you know the facts. I'm human and make mistakes just like everybody else.



read the facts. still dont like you. also you never posted the facts to begin with


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

ridefast07 said:


> thanks for all the help guys, looks like i have court at 9 next tuesday. they're bringin in the cop that pulled us over and we're pleading not guilty to the racing charge. may try to plead guilty for speeding or exhibition of speed. trying to figure out which of those would be best...


I had the same charge. In exhibition of speed is lesser if I'm not mistaken. Pre-arranged street racing is the big daddy of them all. And I was charged with racing, however, good old clerical errors put me down for Pre-arranged and I didn't know the dude, wave him down, talk to him nothing. 3 years suspended license so yeah. This was in NC FYI. Working on getting the license back. Sorry but I'll be damned if the courts in NC will place this charge as being more serious than child abuse, as I saw while in court for this charge. That and playing the OIF vet card, don't like to do that but everyone is saying do so.


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

life would be so much better if street racing was legal or if the government made a state or two legal for it


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you win at least?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

DCA52387 said:


> I chose not to take a breathalizer test, because I was told to never take them. When I posted bail 30 minutes after being arrested I had my BAC taken at the hospital at my own will to further support my case. My BAC was .01 1.25hrs after I was arrested. You do the math...the lawyer was hired to solidify my case, and so I didnt have to speak when I went to court.


If I understand you completely, you weren't intoxicated, but decided to refuse the breathalizer anyway based on some "advice" you had been given by someone. Then after you were released on bail, you deiced to take one on your own and passed. 

So, refusing the breathalizer ended up costing you 5 thousand and a lot of aggravation. Was it really worth it, or should you just have taken the breathalizer in the first place?


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah it was worth it. There's so many different variables when it comes to taking a breathalyzer that it's in your best interest to not take one. I was told this by a few of my friends that are police officers. I have a class A CDL. This was something I couldn't afford to lose. So I bit the bullet did what I had to do, and learned a life lesson in my mistake.


----------



## professorE (Jul 20, 2010)

Isn't refusing a BAC test an automatic revocation, regardless of any future outcome?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

professorE said:


> Isn't refusing a BAC test an automatic revocation, regardless of any future outcome?


in most states.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> in most states.


How did this go from a drag racing ticket to some idiot who got caught drinking and driving?

Who cares how you got out of your ticket. Don't drink and drive.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

vento86 said:


> How did this go from a drag racing ticket to some idiot who got caught drinking and driving?


because apparently we have the attention span of.........OH LOOK SOMETHING SHINY!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

vento86 said:


> How did this go from a drag racing ticket to some idiot who got caught drinking and driving?
> 
> Who cares how you got out of your ticket. Don't drink and drive.


because drinking and driving is as stupid as street racing...


if you're gonna do either... do it in a non turbo diesel vw... least chance of going fast enough to....




bluesbrothers said:


> because apparently we have the attention span of.........OH LOOK SOMETHING SHINY!


shiny?! where?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I see tons of guy drink and street race all the time.. google or youtube fordplant racing or doty road.


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

apparently since we pleaded not guilty to drag racing the cop has to fill out some type of complaint. If he doesn't we can ask for the case to be dismissed. so I'm hoping he didn't fill it out or he doesn't show. basically im sticking to the i drive a tdi and i can't beat turtles at races. and this thread has nothin to do with drunk driving so stop posting about it?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

vento86 said:


> I see tons of guy drink and street race all the time.. google or youtube fordplant racing or doty road.


all them v8s make me want to buy a fiat 500, tube chassis, bike engine, and wide ass tires and aero with one of these on the back. 







just to **** with all the american muscle guys. 

street racing is still stupid. 

unless it's two stock, tired diesel vws... then it's hilarious because traffic is behind you going wtf?! move over, you're too slow... :screwy::banghead:


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

sat in magistrate court only to find out that my officer was in training so now i have to worry and appear again in 2 weeks...fml


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

I haven't been in ur situation but about 7 of my buddies have.Usually u see the cop before the trial u can bargain with him a little if that doesn't work the judges really only care about the money and since u have a clean driving record tell them u'll pay the fine and let u off with no points if that doesn't work then what's best to do is plead not guilty to both. If u plead guilty to speeding thats 30 miles over speed limit and 6 points at least in PA and 6 points get u ur license suspended. Also did the cop have a radar? If not then he can't be sure on the speed u were going u can argue that. If there are many mistakes on the ticket itself or it contradicts itself that hurts the credibility of the cop and the case can be dismissed. i wouldn't even waste money on lawyeers tbh they rape u and then u still have points on ur record. Go in urself and just exlpain how it was impossible for u 3 to be racing at the same time and then sick to the tdi story also. But get ur story straight before u go in so that u don't end up looking like ur making up s#!+.


----------



## loken (Sep 22, 2010)

show up to court state your case, chances are it will get dropped. 
if the cop dosent show up its automatically dropped, (do not admit that you were speeding)


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

VR6lover27 said:


> thats 30 miles over speed limit and 6 points at least in PA and 6 points get u ur license suspended.


Not only that, but in PA a street racing tkt. is 6 points. :facepalm:

Unless you are convicted of DUI, you can apply for an OLL (occupational limited license) which allows you to drive to work, school, whatever.


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

Your S/N belies the story you're telling us here, but anyways ...

you may want to try to separate your case from the rest of knuckle heads you're running around with that got busted with you.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

vvdub said:


> life would be so much better if street racing was legal or if the government made a state or two legal for it


yeah ok buddy


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

vvdub said:


> life would be so much better if street racing was legal or if the government made a state or two legal for it


it is legal. its called go to your local race track and use the drag strip. that way you wont kill anyone trying to prove how big your junk is.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

loken said:


> if the cop dosent show up its automatically dropped, (do not admit that you were speeding)


I don't beleive that this is entirely true. At least in my case. My wife and I had a court date a few years ago for her speeding ticket. The cop was sick and was a no show, but she still had to see the judge. It was just her and the judge and he asked what she wanted/her intentions were. She said no points and a reduction in the speed. Her complied, "closed" the case and sent us on our merry way. She left with a "Failure to obey an official traffic signal device."


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

just plead not guilty on the ticket and take it to court. 50% of the time the cops don't even show up and the ticket is waved. If the cop does show up just tell the judge what you told us. Most understand the situation and drop points (in return lowering your fine) or completely wave the ticket. I've gotten out of a couple tickets this way. You shouldn't need a lawyer, if it's not going in your favor ask for an extension so you can call your lawyer. GL :thumbup:


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

well I talked to the city attorney and explained what happened. She was super cool about it and talked the cop into letting us plead to a 3 point speeding violation. after talking to the Magistrate we end up with $180 in fines and court costs. also talked to Magistrate and city attorney into letting us go to traffic school to get rid of those 3 points. all in all it wasn't too bad, just expensive and completely unnecessary.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

doesn't sound too bad compared to what u could've had


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

vento86 said:


> my license had been suspended 11 times and has 28 points from racing, not worth it.


WHAAAAAT?!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

HolyRollie said:


> WHAAAAAT?!


he thinks he's a bad ass in an mk3 :screwy:
right vento? :wave::beer::laugh:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

HolyRollie said:


> WHAAAAAT?!


LOL, I've only had mine suspended once and had close to 11 points on my license however, not a single one was for racing. The only guy w/ the Mk4 GLI in a small area gets profiled... ALOT.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

nydrell said:


> you will have to go to court and fight it,forget the lawyer:beer::beer::beer::beer:


i agree, just go to your court date tell the judge exactly what you said on here, point out the mistakes on the ticket, and hope for a lower fine/no points or no penalty all together. dont let it go


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree goo to the court date, but its such a pain how if the cop shows up to court 
they get paid time n a half(at least in canada they do)  not fair.


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

i went to court and got it taken care of, see above post lol


----------

